# Opinie > Opinie o lekach > Ginekologia >  Cliovelle opinie

## koloo

Cliovelle, 
czy lek ten jest skuteczny w walce z objawami niedoboru estrogenu ??

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja stosowałam ten lek przez dwa miesiące,ale niestety musiałam odstawić ze względu na bóle nóg (jestem po operacji usunięcia żylaków).Ponadto wystąpiły u mnie bóle piersi i krwawienia.

----------

